# Grafikkarte kaputt?



## Trebble56 (17. November 2014)

Moin,

Ich habe in letzter  Zeit alle paar Minuten das Phenomen das mein Bildschirm schwarz wird. Obwohl der Bildschirm ansich an bleibt. Wenn ich dann den Bildschirm aus und wieder an mache, geht alles wieder für ein paar Minuten. 

Wie es dazu kam (vermute ich): Ich habe zwei Bildschirme an die Karte angeschlossen, von denen einer weil er nicht in ordnung war immer mal ausging. Dann habe ich während die Karte in Betrieb war die Kabel umgesteckt und seit dem tritt dieses Problem auf.

Ist meine Graka jetzt kaputt ? oder kann das auch ein bedienfehler sein?

Und mal so ganz am Rande kann man einen IPS277L selbst reparieren wenn der immer wieder ausgeht? Netzteil habe ich schon ausgetauscht, es war eins der Probleme.


----------



## Alice (17. November 2014)

Trebble56 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich dann den Bildschirm aus und wieder an mache, geht alles wieder für ein paar Minuten.



... was für einen defekten Bildschirm sprechen würde.

Wenn die Grafikkarte z.B. kein Signal senden würde, könnte das Ein-/Ausschalten des Bildschirms keine positive/negative Auswirkung haben.


----------



## PC Heini (18. November 2014)

Grüss Dich



Trebble56 hat gesagt.:


> Und mal so ganz am Rande kann man einen IPS277L selbst reparieren wenn der immer wieder ausgeht?


 
Wird wohl die Hintergrundbeleuchtung sein. Reparieren kann man das schon, nur käme ein neuer Monitor wohl günstiger.
Kleiner Test; Besorg Dir ne Taschenlampe, wenn der Monitor ausgeht, leuchte mit der Lampe schräg auf den Bildschirm. Wenn Du was erkennen kannst, ist es die Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Oder zumindest in diesem Steuerkreis.



Trebble56 hat gesagt.:


> Ist meine Graka jetzt kaputt ?


 
Kaum, sonst würde das Bios meckern beim hochfahren dess Gerätes.

Gruss PC Heini


----------



## Alice (19. November 2014)

Je nach Monitor (Marke, Größe und Alter) kann man ja mal auf Ebay oder Amazon gucken was ein neues Panel kostet. Denn Pauschal kann man das so nicht sagen. Einbauen könntest Du es ja selber...

Wenn Geld keine große Rolle spielt, kann man sich ja gleich ein neues kaufen. Günstig wie die Heute sind... Ansonsten gäbe es noch Ebay-Kleinanzeigen als alternative. Aber immer Augen auf bei Gebrauchtwarenkauf.


----------

